# Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Mafia Win)



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 25, 2012)

*All Role PMs have been delivered.*

The guests have all checked into their rooms.

*The first night has started. 48 hours.*

Let the games begin.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

The Host went knocking on each guest's door the next morning, and impatiently tried to get everyone out of bed. He warned the guest that there had been a terrible mishap and everyone needed to report to the lobby at once. After about thirty minutes or so, the guests had all gathered. Many had a very glazed look in their eyes. Whether this was due to an apparent lack of sleep, or some kind of temporal jet lag, the Host was not sure. He did a quick head count, and after noticing which one of the guests was missing, he stormed off impatiently. When he returned, he had with him a cadaver.

"I'm afraid Mr. Darwin here did not make it through the night," The Host solemnly informed.

"Looks he was naturally selected for the first night's kill!" a voice yelled out.

"Oh look. Charlie evolved into a dead guy!" jeered another.

Some murmurs went through the crowd. "Now, stop it! Show some respect for the dead." The Host exclaimed, "That's certainly not funny!"

The crowd murmured again as The Host pulled something from his front pocket, "I found this with Mr. Darwin. An unused medical syringe." The Host looked from face to face, "I dearly apologize for the discomfort this next announcement may cause you, but I believe that some of the guests here should not be trusted. That is all I am going to say, because I have some very important business with the authorities to attend to regarding this situation. While this is being investigated I'm afraid each of you will required to stay here. I'll leave you to your own devices, but _please_, don't you further tarnish the good name of my hotel by _doing any more dying_!"

*Zexion is dead. He was Innocent. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

ohey I'm still alive. I guess it pays to take Mafia hiatuses every so often.

I have no idea what the medical syringe means. Can anyone elaborate?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

The killer has a doctor character?  my guess anyway.  Or killed by double heal maybe?


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Pig-serpent said:


> The killer has a doctor character?  my guess anyway.  Or killed by double heal maybe?


If it was an overheal my guess is it would be used.


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Could it be that Darwin was a doctor and maybe role-blocked?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



OrngSumb said:


> Could it be that Darwin was a doctor and maybe role-blocked?


That seems the most likely. Unless they just forgot to send in their night action.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



OrngSumb said:


> Could it be that Darwin was a doctor and maybe role-blocked?


Where'd you get that from? I mean, I don't see how role blocking has anything to do with the death. 

*OrngSumb.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Ash said:


> Where'd you get that from? I mean, I don't see how role blocking has anything to do with the death.
> 
> *OrngSumb.*


He's saying that since the syringe was full it couldn't have been used, as in Zexion either didn't use their action or couldn't, as in they were blocked.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

_Or_ it might be looking into it to far, he might have just been referring to how they were the healer. 

_Or_, they are the mafia role-blocker who did use their action on them and are trying, and failing, to cover. 

Otherwise. Pretty standard mafia plotz. Role block and kill. Keeping my vote on a Phantom hunch.


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Fine. You "caught" me. I was most likely responsible somehow in Zexion's death. But I'm not Mafia and if you lynch me you'll find that out. There was a 90% chance that Zexion would live to see today and I guess the odds weren't in my favor.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

[Just wondering, anyone else find it funny that Darwin was the first to get killed off?]



OrngSumb said:


> Fine. You "caught" me. I was most likely responsible somehow in Zexion's death. But I'm not Mafia and if you lynch me you'll find that out. There was a 90% chance that Zexion would live to see today and I guess the odds weren't in my favor.


Explain. 

See, because what you said doesn't make very much sense. 

If Zexion is dead, because of something you did/are... why isn't there a standard mafia kill? 

Also you used a role that had a potential to _kill_ someone? Sounds a bit risky. And very much like a sad scummy cover up story. 

I'd like you to role claim. Right now.


----------



## yiran (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

You said "caught", which implies that you wouldn't normally want us to find out who you are... Very suspicious.

On the syringe note, yeah it's probably the doctor. There might be more than one doctor though, so I don't think we have to worry that much.


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Fine I'll roleclaim, since if I live to see the end of this day then I'll just get killed in the night. I'm Marie Curie. I came up with a new radiation treatment that has a 90% chance of protecting the person of my choice from any killing actions. I tried to protect Zexion and it looks like it didn't work. There could have been a mafia night action but I have no clue.

And yes I said caught because I was banking on that 90% so I could be a doctor, thus I didn't want you to find out my role.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Cast your vote now, the time is nigh
Shall all men live, or shall one die?

*Six hours remain.*


----------



## Wargle (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

If you make it through the day you could try to heal yourself? You might die but it's possible. Though you have to try to convince people you aren't a creative mafia with a knack for fake roles


----------



## Wargle (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

With that I vote *All men ((and ladies)) shall live*


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

*Abstaining* seems to be the sensible choice.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

*Absinthe*


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

*abstain* for now.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

The guests all went back to their rooms that night. They decided not to blame anyone for now. Maybe the kill last night was an accident? Who knows...

There was nothing to do now but sleep it off and see what could be found in the morning.

*No one was lynched. 48 hours for night actions.*

Quick note: For the players who didn't send their actions in last night, failing to do so again tonight means you might get modkilled.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

The guests awoke of their own accord the next morning, and gradually all came to the lobby for the buffet that had been hospitably provided. Sausage, eggs, bacon, and fresh fruit were all prepared for their convenience. The guests began to chat and loosen up a little, trying to forget what had happened the previous night. What The Host had said about "foul play" was surely some kind of tongue-in-cheek remark keeping in spirit with Halloween, was it not? The guests inwardly laughed at their own foolishness for being quite so gullible. There was no reason to believe that the death of the man in Room 103 established some kind of _precedent,_ right?

Wrong.

It didn't take long for the guests to realize that the head count had dwindled further... And that the breakfast was a sausage-fest, in more ways than one. "Hey, where's that French broad?" one of the guests asked aloud. The chatting crowd began to die down. The same man who had spoken got out of his chair and walked off towards the hallway where the guests had been staying. About five minutes later, he came running back with the news that she was lying on her bathroom floor, dead. About a foot away from her was an instrument that the man identified as a radioactive microscope.

This news brought terror to the guests at the buffet. But this was not all he had discovered. According to the man, the guest in Room 108 was not the only one to be added to the body count. He had smelled a terrible odor coming from Room 110. The door was locked from the inside, so he used a credit card to pry open the lock. In the room he found another body. But by the looks (and smells) of it, this one had been dead for a little longer. Perhaps this man's death explains why no one had heard any _activity_ coming from this man's room. Yep, this guy was, in a matter of speaking, _inactive._

No one actually cared about this second discovery, though. The consensus was that Darth Hitler was an insufferable douchebag.

*OrngSumb is dead. He was Innocent.
DarkAura is dead. She was Mafia.
2,880 minutes for diurnal confabulation.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Wait, this is a Halloween game? My god, that explains so much.

By the looks of it, OrngSumb wasn't lying, and we likely lost our last Doctor. We got a Mafia out of it, though, but I'm not sure that it balances out.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Well there goes Marie Curie. Well, what now?

...so DarkAura died of inactivity and OrngSumb was a mafia kill, right?


----------



## yiran (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Probably an inactive kill, because it was so blatantly stated in the flavour text.

No leads here either.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Hmm, on second inspection, the flavor seems to be implying that all the remaining roles are male.



Birdy said:


> Well there goes Marie Curie. Well, what now?
> 
> ...so DarkAura died of inactivity and OrngSumb was a mafia kill, right?


Looks to be that way, yes.


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Could Dark have been the Don?


----------



## Wargle (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Zero Moment said:


> Hmm, on second inspection, the flavor seems to be implying that all the remaining roles are male.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be that way, yes.


This may or may not be significant. I'm leaning no, but I'm not sure


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Aletheia said:


> Could Dark have been the Don?


Considering that DA _was_ inactive killed, I'd say that, unless the Mafia are allowed to send in the kill from lower in the chain of command and they started that right off the bat, no, DA probably wasn't the Don.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Zero Moment said:


> Considering that DA _was_ inactive killed, I'd say that, unless the Mafia are allowed to send in the kill from lower in the chain of command and they started that right off the bat, no, DA probably wasn't the Don.


Might not be completely true. There are such things as mafia roleblockers, doctors, and silencers. Since there was _not_ two deaths yesterday, being that OrngSumb seemed to be telling the truth and the death was an accident and there was no mafia death, that they _were_ the don.


----------



## yiran (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Ash said:


> Might not be completely true. There are such things as mafia roleblockers, doctors, and silencers. Since there was _not_ two deaths yesterday, being that OrngSumb seemed to be telling the truth and the death was an accident and there was no mafia death, that they _were_ the don.


I don't get your logic. Not that I just suspect you or anything, may you just word it better?


----------



## Phantom (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

DarkAura was probably the don, since there was no mafia kill yesterday.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Gah bring back editing in mafia! I need to make a petition. 

Ignore me. 

*Zero Moment.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

No thanks.


----------



## yiran (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Ash said:


> DarkAura was probably the don, since there was no mafia kill yesterday.


But didn't OrngSumb die as a mafia kill?

Also, why vote Zero Moment? Just wondering.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



yiran said:


> But didn't OrngSumb die as a mafia kill?
> 
> Also, why vote Zero Moment? Just wondering.


I'm pretty sure she was confusing this game with the Song Choice Mafia or something. Doesn't really matter.

Also I would rather not die today, so I'll *abstain*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

*Just 6/7 more hours to vote now! Make your decision.*


----------



## yiran (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

*abstain*

Because I really don't get how Zero Moment is suspicious...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

The guests all retreated to their rooms once more, still unable to sniff out the culprits. Maybe the morning would reveal more clues?

*No one was lynched. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Soon after the guests awoke the next morning, a crowd began to form around the swimming pool. The police were fishing out the body of a man that had been found floating in the water. Some of the guests were able to identify him. It was Marco Polo, the guest who had been staying in Room 107. His travels had come to an unfortunate end, as someone had choked him and thrown his body into the pool. Among the guest’s belongings, the officials found the typical paraphernalia of his trade, as well as a typical investigative magnifying glass. This grim discovery left the remaining guests feeling very anxious to find the person or persons responsible.

*Ash is dead. She was Innocent. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Well, damn. It looks like we've lost some sort of investigative role, likely the Inspector. Our power roles are dropping like flies.

Speaking of roles, something strange happened last night. I sent in my action, but I got a notice saying that I would've used it, but I was too busy hiding for the night. Now, I'm not a Hider or anything of the sort, so I'd like to know what you guys think of it.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Curious.  Unknown cindition perhaps?  Maybe another action scared you into hiding, such as a roleblock?  Other ideas?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Now that I think about it, it's entirely possible that I was jailed. That would explain why my action didn't go through, and "hiding" could be another way of saying that I was healed, as in anyone looking to kill me wouldn't be able to find me, or something.


----------



## yiran (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Wait, if Ash was an investigative role and she voted Zero Moment with little explanation, doesn't that mean that *Zero Moment* is likely someone bad?

Maybe it's a coincidence, but that's the only explanation as to why Ash voted Zero Moment, and she didn't claim due to the doctors being dead.

If there's any other leads, I'm happy to follow them, because this one is shaky. Still, we have enough abstains.


----------



## yiran (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

*We have had enough abstains.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



yiran said:


> Wait, if Ash was an investigative role and she voted Zero Moment with little explanation, doesn't that mean that *Zero Moment* is likely someone bad?
> 
> Maybe it's a coincidence, but that's the only explanation as to why Ash voted Zero Moment, and she didn't claim due to the doctors being dead.
> 
> If there's any other leads, I'm happy to follow them, because this one is shaky. Still, we have enough abstains.


I'm quite certain that she wasn't voting for me because she had inspected me Mafia. If she had, she would've voted me right off the bat and explained why instead of just discussing DA's role. Ash's vote seemed to be more of a randylynch than anything.


----------



## yiran (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

I think the fact that she chose you AND the fact that she died AND the fact that she is some sort of investigative role is quite indicative. Of course, I'm just interpreting things here, so I may be wrong, which is why I'm asking for a more solid lead dammit.

Although I don't see why there would be one because the investigative role is dead...

Also, I don't think continuing to abstain serves a purpose, because it's been enough time for some leads to come out.

or is everyone just inactive


----------



## Superbird (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

God damn it. 

Sorry guys, that one was entirely my fault. I'm vig.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Birdy said:


> God damn it.
> 
> Sorry guys, that one was entirely my fault. I'm vig.


Ah. Well. That's unfortunate.

...


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Well, that sucks. There goes our Inspector.


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Oh wow I didn't bother refreshing before posting haha.

Should we start suspecting people who haven't posted?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Aletheia said:


> Oh wow I didn't bother refreshing before posting haha.
> 
> Should we start suspecting people who haven't posted?


Maybe? Only PenguinsAndFriends and Flora haven't posted, as far as I know.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

but they've been active because we've had an inactivity kill...
I find it suspicious.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Pig-serpent said:


> but they've been active because we've had an inactivity kill...
> I find it suspicious.


Huh. True.
I think I'll go out on a limb and vote *Penguins*, just so they might say something. If they speak up, I'll retract it.


----------



## yiran (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Is everyone just going to ignore my vote


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



yiran said:


> Is everyone just going to ignore my vote


Yes


----------



## yiran (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Why


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



yiran said:


> Why


Wynaut


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Zero Moment said:


> Huh. True.
> I think I'll go out on a limb and vote *Penguins*, just so they might say something. If they speak up, I'll retract it.


I am alive here today, I am not evil, don't worry. I just haven't had anything to say yet.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



PenguinAndFriends said:


> I am alive here today, I am not evil, don't worry. I just haven't had anything to say yet.


Okay, fair enough. There hasn't been much excitement this game.

On to.... *Flora*. I know she said that she's been meaning to participate in the games more, even a small post would be good.


----------



## yiran (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Zero Moment said:


> Wynaut


Well, because you're the one being voted, I can guess why you want to ignore it.

But what's with everyone else? o_o

(I still think voting inactive players is a terrible way to play, so.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

I'll extend the day phase for another 24 hours so you can all decide.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

both zero moment and flora seem mildly suspicious to me, yet plausible innocents.  Someone else say something before I decide who to vote for.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

One vote for Zero Moment and one vote for Flora. 

Just as a reminder, both abstains have already been used.


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

I'll go with *Zero Moment.* 
You talk too much.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



Aletheia said:


> I'll go with *Zero Moment.*
> You talk too much.


Well somebody's not getting any presents this year ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

The guests had decided it was high time to start lynching. It took a while, but finally they had narrowed their suspicions down to one person. One of the guests decided that he would take justice into his own hands, and took aim at the accused with his .45 Caliber Valentine.

"You're _all_ getting coal in your stockings this year..." the accused man proclaimed.

After the executioner had emptied a few rounds into his target, the executionee disappeared in a puff of red smoke. A jolly laugh could be heard echoing throughout the room.

*Zero Moment is dead. He was Innocent. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

By the time the sun rose, everyone was already awake. They weren't particularly surprised to find another dead body that morning, because, since they had checked in, each day had unfailingly produced a cadaver or two. It was becoming a very grim routine.

This time, it was the guest in Room 104. Sir Arthur Conan Doyle had been found in a puddle of blood. As per usual, the guests searched through the dead man's belongings, in search of any useful clues. All they found in Sir Doyle's suitcase was a bunch of unfinished novels and a mysterious crystal ball.

*Wargle is dead. She was Innocent. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## yiran (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Okay, my bad... Zero Moment was innocent. But then I really don't get why Phantom would point out him, then.

We only have 5 people left. Do you think there are 2 mafia or 1 mafia? Because if there are 2 we have to vote. If there's only one, though, well, we still have to vote because we've used up our abstains. But it'd be okay if we misvote.

Still no leads, ugh. WHY YOU NO MORE LEADS ROLE VM


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Clearly someone either roleblocked me or healed Flora, because I targetted her and it apparently didn't go through.

There are only six of us left, though. I ought to be really careful.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

^indeed.
Who do we kill.  We still have the two lurkers about here and the 4 other people, one of whom has claimed Vig.  I'm leaning on lynching Flora but what do you guys think?


----------



## yiran (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

6 people, not 5. Miscounted.

If that's the case, then there's likely a mafia healer or mafia roleblocker, which is not good. Or maybe innocent healer who just decided that Flora isn't mafia.

Abstaining would be good, but we aren't allowed abstentions anymore. And since we probably aren't going to stop Birdy from being blocked/Flora from being healed, *Flora*.


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*



yiran said:


> Okay, my bad... Zero Moment was innocent. But then I really don't get why Phantom would point out him, then.
> 
> We only have 5 people left. Do you think there are 2 mafia or 1 mafia? Because if there are 2 we have to vote. If there's only one, though, well, we still have to vote because we've used up our abstains. But it'd be okay if we misvote.
> 
> Still no leads, ugh. WHY YOU NO MORE LEADS ROLE VM


There's two. My role allows me to ask VM about the game barring specific players' roles, and he told me there are three mafia players in total. One of them's dead, so two.

Also, *Flora.*


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

*Flora* appears to be a safe bet.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Everyone gathered around Harry Houdini, and tied his arms and legs together with sheets stripped from the guest beds. This took several tries, of course, because Houdini kept escaping from these makeshift sheetcuffs. Eventually, one of the guests grew tired of playing his little escaping game, and shot him in the head. Unfortunately for Houdini, he had not yet mastered the act of escaping _death_.

*Flora is dead. She was Innocent. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

The next morning, former US president Richard Nixon was found dead in his suite. Next to his body, the guests found a fat tree. Albert Einstein was called in to assess the situation, and could only conclude that the clue had nothing to do with the murder. In fact, he concluded that the mafia had been leaving red herrings all along. The scientist was quick to point the finger.
"You vere ze killer zis whole time!" Einstein exclaimed to one of the other guests. "It vas you... Mr. Alphonse!"
"I told ya, call me Al." the other guest replied, pulling out his Valentine. "Al Capone. Allow me to introduce you to my associate, Mr. Kroeger."
Another man took a step forward. This one had long blonde hair, and a look as if he wanted to be a big rockstar. "I'm afraid _todaaaaay is your last daaaaaaay._" he announced.
"I think I finally understand why some of the victims' ears were found bleeding." Theodore Roosevelt remarked.

Al Capone and Chad Kroeger then proceeded to massacre the other guests. Capone converted the hotel into a Prohibiton-era speakeasy, still unaware that the 21st Amendment made such a place a _legitimate establishment_. Together, the two mafia maintained a successful partnership and committed many _organized crimes against the music industry._

*THE MAFIA WINS.* Congratulations to Pig-serpent and yiran.




Spoiler: ROLES



*Player: *yiran
*Role: *Al Capone (Mafia)
*Description: *Organized crime ain’t easy… unless you’re Al Capone. There’s no need for a big-shot crime boss like you to get your hands dirty, so you let your allies Darth Hitler (DarkAura) and Chad Kroeger (Pig-serpent) carry out the kills first. In fact, to an inspector, you will appear as a legitimate businessman. To keep the Feds off your trail, you can put red herring clues on the victims. This can be done by PMing the moderator with the details of the false clues. They’d better think twice before dealing with a wise guy like you!

*Player: *Birdy
*Role: *Theodore “Teddy” Roosevelt (Innocent)
*Description: *You once said “Speak softly and carry a big stick.” The stick was not a metaphor. You can literally beat someone to death with it each night, if you so choose.

*Player: *Zexion
*Role: *Charles Darwin (Innocent)
*Description: *You can “evolve”, and take the role of whoever dies first. Naturally, you were selected for such a fine role.

*Player: *Wargle
*Role: *Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (Innocent)
*Description: *Okay, so you’re not a real detective. But you figure, hey, after writing so many detective stories, you would probably know something about the art of sleuthing. Each night, you can follow another player and find out if they are innocent or guilty.

*Player: *Flora
*Role: *Harry Houdini
*Description: *You are a master escape artist! People can’t help but be amazed by your daring stunts. But you’ve planned the greatest stunt of all… cheating death. If you are killed during the night, you can avoid dying and become “activated”. If you are lynched after you have become activated, you will perform your amazing stunt. Surely, the other players’ heads will explode from the sheer awesomeness!

*Player: *Zero Moment
*Role: *Santa Claus (Innocent)
*Description: *Ho ho hold on. What? Really? You are Santa Claus. You can deliver presents to all the good little boys and girls each night. Each night, you can choose to either:

a) Give a player a TOY GUN. Despite the name, the gun does in fact work, and does in fact kill people. The gun comes with 1 TOY BULLET.
b) Give a player TOY ARMOR. This will protect the player from the neighborhood bullies for the one night.
c) Check whether a player has been NAUGHTY or NICE.

Santa can only work his magic when all the little boys and girls are sleeping. If you are visited during the night, your actions will not take effect.

*Player: *Ash
*Role: *Marco Polo (Innocent)
*Description: *You were once a merchant whose amazing adventures you recorded in books for all to read. Unfortunately, now, you’re getting too old for the travelling stuff… and it seems wherever you go there are damn youngsters in swimming pools calling your name. Your new hobby is interviewing other players to find out something about their roles. You might even discover some important clue to finding the mafia. PM the moderator with a player’s name and you will get some details about them.

*Player: *OrngSumb
*Role: *Marie Curie (Innocent)
*Description: *It’s a little-known fact that you pioneered a special treatment of radiation therapy for treating sick patients. Each night, you may visit one player and make them immune to any night kills. There is a 10% chance that the radiation will kill that person. But you’d much rather look at it another way… There is a 90% the treatment won’t kill them! That is a much more optimistic way of looking at it.

*Player: *PenguinAndFriends
*Role: *Richard M. Nixon (Innocent)
*Description: *Being a former president, you certainly have a lot of political power. When you vote for a lynch, your vote counts as two votes. However, when inspected, you will show up as guilty. Perhaps you should have been a little more careful about that whole Watergate thingy.

*Player: *DarkAura
*Role: *Darth Hitler (Mafia)
*Description: *You are the Sith Lord of Nazi Germany. You control the mafia, and this hotel is your concentration camp. Each night, you can use the force to exterminate another player. The other players on the dark side, Chad Kroeger (Pig-serpent) and Al Capone (yiran), must obey you. Good luck.

*Player: *Aletheia
*Role: *Albert Einstein (Innocent)
*Description: *Twice during the game, you may perform an “experiment” to learn something about the game. PM the game master with a question and he will answer it for you. The question can be about anything, but you cannot ask about specific players’ roles or alignment. Your vast intellect will hopefully enable you to win this game.

*Player: *Pig-serpent
*Role: *Chad Kroeger (Mafia)
*Description: *You’d like to think you are historically significant. You’d even like to think that your band plays good music. Every night, when you sing to a player, they become unable to complete their night action. Your bandmates are Darth Hitler (DarkAura) and Al Capone (yiran). Your band is going on a world tour, and there are going to be no survivors. Good luck!





Spoiler: ACTIONS



N0:
Zero Moment inspects yiran (Result: Innocent – see role)
Orngsumb heals Zexion. Result is a kill.
Wargle inspects Flora (Result: Innocent)
yiran leaves red herring “unused medical syringe”

D1:
No one is lynched

N1:
Pig-serpent kills OrngSumb
yiran leaves red herring “radioactive microscope”
Zero Moment inspects Phantom (Result: Innocent)
OrngSumb heals Phantom.
Aletheia asks “How many mafia players are there in total?” (Answer: Three)
Wargle inspects Zero Moment (Result: Innocent)
Pig-serpent blocks Ash
DarkAura is killed for inactivity

D2:
No one is lynched

N2:
Ash visits yiran.
Zero Moment inspects Birdy (Blocked)
Pig-serpent kills Ash
Pig-serpent blocks Zero Moment
yiran leaves red herring “Typical investigative magnifying glass”
Birdy kills Ash

D3:
Zero Moment is lynched

N3:
Birdy kills Flora (Blocked)
Pig-serpent kills Wargle
Pig-serpent blocks Birdy
yiran leaves red herring “Mysterious crystal ball”

D4:
Flora is lynched

N4:
Aletheia asks “Is there an alien?” (Answer: Not anymore)
Pig-serpent kills PenguinAndFriends
Pig-serpent blocks Birdy
yiran leaves red herring “A fat tree”

D5:
Mafia Win


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Dammit. What's with the Phantom hate, huh? Geez, overkilled.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

Good Game Guys, I had fun watching!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Historically Inaccurate Mafia (Game in progress)*

I was definitely surprised by some of the decisions made in this game. The mafia did a pretty good job of snuffing out the power roles early in game. It was rather amusing, though, how the vig and the mafia overlapped their kills twice in the game.

Flora would have undoubtedly won, had Pig-serpent not chosen to block Birdy. And this game would have actually lasted a day longer and possibly resulted in a town win, had the mafia not made the call to off the mayor.

Good game, and well done everyone!


----------



## Flora (Nov 19, 2012)

AS SOON AS YOU ALL STARTED VOTING FOR ME I THOUGHT I WAS ACTIVATED AND I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA WIN :/

also chad kroeger as mafia omfg


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2012)

For the record, if anyone would have said "Marco", yes I would have responded.


----------



## yiran (Nov 19, 2012)

Ahahahaha.

That is all.


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 19, 2012)

No Phantom hate from me! I tried to heal you though it wasn't needed and resulted in my death. Nobody listened to me though and made me give up my role. Would've been helpful having more than one healing role


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 19, 2012)

I had a feeling Flora was the Alien.
Of course, I never got to tell anyone.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 20, 2012)

Ha, this was fun. Are you planning on doing another one?


----------



## Zexion (Nov 20, 2012)

Ugh. Now I understand why people hate being outed first night. Good game, everyone, though.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 20, 2012)

Flora said:


> AS SOON AS YOU ALL STARTED VOTING FOR ME I THOUGHT I WAS ACTIVATED AND I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA WIN :/
> 
> also chad kroeger as mafia omfg


Yep I laughed so hard when I got that role.

Also that was a rather close encounter of the 3rd kind.  I like the amount of good luck on our side.  Fun game, looking forward to playing some more.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 20, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> Ha, this was fun. Are you planning on doing another one?


I was, eventually. I have been thinking about opening up a giant crossover mafia, and perhaps another TF2 mafia, if people are still interested. What do you guys want me to do next?


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 20, 2012)

What kind of Crossover?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 20, 2012)

Harvest Ty said:


> What kind of Crossover?


Well, kind of an omnibus crossover, of sorts. With roles being tailored to each player's specific interests and fandoms.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 20, 2012)

The crossover sounds interesting


----------



## Phantom (Nov 20, 2012)

Actually, it does. I say DO IT.


----------



## yiran (Nov 20, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> I was, eventually. I have been thinking about opening up a giant crossover mafia, and perhaps another TF2 mafia, if people are still interested. What do you guys want me to do next?


YES TF2 MAFIA PEASE

(Not that fandom mafia would be bad)


----------

